# Playing cards



## Fern (Jan 13, 2016)

I've always been a fan of playing cards, especially 500 and Patience. I tried a 500 club sometime ago but was put off going by the considerable competition between the players. Much prefer playing 'friendly' games. 
 Been looking at playing a game online, does anyone else play online.?


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2016)

I play Rummy-World online.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2016)

Online...Texas Holdem and Slots..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2016)

OOOh way back in the early days of the internet I used to play cards online...all different games . They were fun days , especially when I got involved in the community and it was in the chat-rooms  where I first made friendships with people from the USA ..in those days the majority of players were in the US ...and I still have most of those friends to this day...even tho' I rarely ever visit the games sites now 

I used to play cards a lot when I was a kid with my other siblings...patience, Gin rummy...trumps, beggar my neighbour.. loads more.. we played for pennies when we had them...but I've never gambled real money on cards in real life or online...just friendly games...but I haven't played in a long time now!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> OOOh way back in the early days of the internet I used to play cards online...all different games . They were fun days , especially when I got involved in the community and it was in the chat-rooms  where I first made friendships with people from the USA ..in those days the majority of players were in the US ...and I still have most of those friends to this day...even tho' I rarely ever visit the games sites now
> 
> I used to play cards a lot when I was a kid with my other siblings...patience, Gin rummy...trumps, beggar my neighbour.. loads more.. we played for pennies when we had them...but I've never gambled real money on cards in real life or online...just friendly games...but I haven't played in a long time now!!



Any Casinos ???


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2016)

I've been in Casinos a few times  Ken both here and abroad ...just observing never played.. I've played a few slot machines in there for a few pennies etc... but never the tables. My brother was a croupier for a long time too


----------



## Don M. (Jan 14, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Online...Texas Holdem and Slots..



Me too....mostly ClubWPT online for free.  It helps keep the mind sharp, and keeps my skills up, so when we go to the casino I can play the tables with a little more confidence.


----------



## Fern (Jan 14, 2016)

I did play poker many moons ago for matches.


----------

